
How to Never Forget Anything Again - noodle
http://www.fourhourworkweek.com/blog/2008/09/17/how-to-never-forget-anything-again/
======
yan
Sometimes I feel that all the productivity web sites are just rehashes of that
entire blog post, over and over again.

------
eru
Oh, and I thought the article could help me with my exams.

------
geuis
Only problem is that I would forget to use his system.

------
quasimojo
write them down

